# suggestion for black friday rig



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

My Dad's PC is like 15+ years old. He does some light gaming like League Of Legends and Heroes Of Might and Magic. 

Want to get him one of the black friday desktop/tower deals on newegg, a decent graphics card, and obviously will need a PSU, and potential to upgrade in the future. My budget is 400$. Suggestions??? Got till midnight today to decide and order.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see anything here that meets your needs: Black Friday 2016 Newegg: All Deals are Now Live | BGR
Also IMO your budget is way too low. Even if you build it yourself following our recommendations http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html you'd need more money to cover your dad's needs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't looked at any of their systems/bundles to know. I'd suggest reviewing the build guide ( http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2016-a-668661.html ) to get an idea of specs, and brands/models of recommended hardware. Upgradeability wouldn't be a concern for me in regards to a budget build.

Aside from that, I'd say even a low end system will be a night and day improvement over what he is currently using.

EDIT: If you have a Micro Center semi close, it would very likely be worth the trip.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The following comes out at US$385 less $20 in MIR. No operating system so you need to deal with that also. Should easily run the stated games at near max. Upgrades would be a storage HD, a discrete graphics card and another 8GB memory.

GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3HP (rev. 1.0) 59.99
GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3HP (rev. 1.0) FM2+ AMD A88X (Bolton D4) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

AMD A10-7700K 94.99
AMD A10-7700K Kaveri Quad-Core 3.4 GHz Socket FM2+ 95W AD770KXBJABOX Desktop Processor AMD Radeon R7 - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB Model F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL 44.99
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL10S-8GBXL-Newegg.com

SeaSonic S12II 430B 49.99
SeaSonic S12II 430B 430W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply-Newegg.com

Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel 54.99
Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case-Newegg.com

SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB 79.99
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3-D Vertical Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E250B/AM - Newegg.com


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

gcavan said:


> The following comes out at US$385 less $20 in MIR. No operating system so you need to deal with that also. Should easily run the stated games at near max. Upgrades would be a storage HD, a discrete graphics card and another 8GB memory.
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3HP (rev. 1.0) 59.99
> GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3HP (rev. 1.0) FM2+ AMD A88X (Bolton D4) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> ...


Thanks gcavan. Exactly what I was looking for. Well, sorta. I wasn't planning on doing a whole build as opposed to one of the pre put together towers, but this seems much better. My budget, and room to improve. Tyvm and thx everyone else for your input. Just going to add a dvd rw to this and purchase now. :thumb:


----------

